# Stereofotografie



## Grille (27. Dezember 2004)

hallo ...

Ich möchte gerne Stereo-fotos machen. wollte mal fragen wer von euch schon Erfahrung damit hat. Es gibt zwar einige Webseiten mit interessanten Berichten und Tips, was ich aber vermisse ist eine art "Bausatz" wenn ich es richtig verstehe gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten der Stereofotografie: einmal die Möglichkeit zwei Bilder nebeneinander zu legen ... und dann die Möglichkeit auf ein Foto mit hilfe von rot/grün Filtern ein Stereofoto zu belichten, was man dann mit einer rot/grün-Brille betrachten kann.

hat jemand von euch erfahrung/tips/bauanleitungen ...?

Gruß,
Grille...


----------



## ralfeberle (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Zu diesem Thema habe ich mal einiges im FixFoto Support-Forum geschrieben, inkl. diverser Beispielbilder, siehe
http://www.ffsf.de/showthread.php?p=29390

FixFoto erlaubt auch zwei vorliegende Bilder zu einem Stereo-Bild zusammenzurechnen.

Gruß,

Ralf


----------

